# pochman corner method



## lavi (Sep 9, 2010)

I started to learn old pochman method and i got some problems.
If you will help me it will be awesom man
I can say that i ok with the edges and i can make them (I use the letter way, you know like 
UB-A BU-B UF-C........

and when i come to the corners i just dont know what to do i tried visual and it hard fr me i tried letters but it make me Confused 
would you help me pls?


----------



## joey (Sep 9, 2010)

Stop making stupid threads.


----------

